# help



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

K I need a good photoshop esque program. Ive tried DL countless programs off Free Software Downloads and Software Reviews - Download.com, but theyre all 30-day trials or you have to buy them and what not. Well I dont want to do neither one.

So does anyone have or know of a program I can get that isnt limited and I dont have to pay for.

Just want to make some art:dunno: 

thanks


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

You can download the trial and register for the full version. You just ned to get the right serials. So if you have a friend that knows where to get serials, ask them to help. You can just use google but a lot of those sites give you virus'. Good luck and if there is anything i can help you with, I'll do my best.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Hey man, I knew youd be there to help. Thanks alot. 

Yeah I dont trust many of those online serials, and I dont really have anyone with a good set. Hopefuly someone here does.


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

I wouldn't know which sites to go to and I definitely don't want to risk getting a virus. Last time I looked for serials I get to get my computer rebooted. The person that rebooted my computer is the one that put photoshop on here.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

Hey Plazz try going to this site
FreakingNews.com - News Photoshop Pictures Contests - galleries

and message som eof the members they are usually helpful and they are the best by far at photoshopping


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

plazzman said:


> K I need a good photoshop esque program. Ive tried DL countless programs off Free Software Downloads and Software Reviews - Download.com, but theyre all 30-day trials or you have to buy them and what not. Well I dont want to do neither one.
> 
> So does anyone have or know of a program I can get that isnt limited and I dont have to pay for.
> 
> ...


Download photoshop for free off Limewire .


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Keygen or crack. Download Photoshop CS3 off of their official website, and I can get you a working keygen.


----------

